# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  LD orgasms through kegels

## tanaqui

To understand this topic, you need to know what *kegel excercises* are.  Some links for that: 

Wikipedia (focus on the clinical)
 The BBC (focus on the practical.  The men's one can be found here)
Google gives you about a million and one more pages, of varying quality.

Basically, what they do is they excercise the muscles which normally only really get used during orgasm.  Women are often advised to do them after childbirth to regain some of the muscle tone there (makes it feel 'tighter').  Men do them to learn how to control/delay orgasm. Both sexes have reported getting turned on by doing the excercises - which makes sense as they get your blood flowing there, which is one physical reason for arousal.  

I started doing them a month ago (for nonsexual reasons, actually, so mner  :tongue2: ).  It did take me a day or so before I was confident I was clenching only the right muscles, and then another week before I got really good control over them. But once you get the hang of them they're effortless and invisible, so I do them during bus journeys and while waiting in queues etc.  Gives me something useful to do.   

Last night I did them in a LD.  

It was _mindblowing_.  

They felt unbelievably good, pretty much like I was in fact having an orgasm, which I did very quickly.  And for some reason instead of the scene changing or me waking up, I just went again a few times.  Wheeeeee!  A really crazy experience.

So... has anyone else tried this? is someone else willing to?  I'd love to find out whether this is just me, or just women, or everyone.  

I'm also curious as to whether the muscles actually move.  The fact that guys can have wet dreams seems to imply that they are not affected by sleep paralysis - as it is these PC muscles which clench rythmically during ejaculation (which is why guys can prevent ejaculation by holding them steady).  So were the excercises actually doing something to me physically, or is it all in the mind?

Ideally you should already be doing the excercises for a week or two before you try, because when you first start they're very weak.  But as I said it's really not a hassle to do them - I don't even bother counting or anything, just randomly kinda... tap them.  Like tap tap tap hollllld... rest... hollld... tap tap... absent mindedly, like fiddling with something, only more productive.  And it may well work anyway.

Any thoughts?

----------


## h0ju

> _Originally posted by tanaqui_
> *  just randomly kinda... tap them.  Like tap tap tap hollllld... rest... hollld... tap tap... absent mindedly, like fiddling with something, only more productive.  And it may well work anyway.*



I couldnt help but be childish when I read that. I laughed my damn ass off. Anyway I have done these and Ill try it out when I get an opportunity.

----------


## tanaqui

heh I'm glad you laughed, there's no sense in being too serious about these things and it was intended to be amusing  :smiley: 

And cool, please do reply here when you do.  I'm insanely curious about this.  

Anyone else up for it?

----------


## Seeker

I'm in!!!  Say, where you been lately?  Too busy with your Kegels to drop me a PM?

----------


## h0ju

So I remembered this task last night. I had no results like yours, could be due to the fact I dont have a vagina but that would be just unfair. Were you doing anything else when you tried this or just out of the blue started doing kegels?

----------


## h0ju

Maybe Ill try again but this time Ill EXPECT something

----------


## Callista

Tried it. Ended up peeing my pants... thankfully only in the dream, not in real life. That would've sucked--wetting the bed at age 22?!

----------


## h0ju

LOL Im not overly surprized by that reaction seeing that those muscles play a part in 'pinching off' but that is kinda reversed. while Im glad you didnt wet the bed some people that age DO indeed still wet the bed.

----------


## tanaqui

I wasn't doing anything else, no, but I do tend to have sex on the brain when I dream.

It wouldn't surprise me if this was a woman only thing.  Women can use kegels to kinda kickstart their orgasm earlier (and make it stronger) during sex/masturbation, and they generally feel good to do if you're in the slightest aroused to begin with.  To the best of my knowledge this doesn't apply to men?

Worked again for me, btw.

----------

